# Shower bracket



## rock_breaker (Dec 2, 2020)

`


----------



## rock_breaker (Dec 2, 2020)

Finally got a picture but cannot enter text. Material is aluminum cut on Atlas horizontal mill. Plastic holder broke so this mess. Modifications are required.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 3, 2020)

One of the telltale signs there's a machinist in the house LOL
-M


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 3, 2020)

It's easier to make a repair on a small unit than to hire a technician to replace it with one purpose made. If one has a shop.


----------

